# New tombstone: B. Yotch "A Nice Lady"



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Just thought I'd share my latest creation. I crack myself up.










xD


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, you put my name on that tombstone:googly:

I like that winged demon detail!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

What a great epitath!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol...that's great!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Kevin, that is just brilliant!!! Love it, love it, love it! The stone is so realistic looking and I love your crack methods! Take a bow, sir!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Soooo cool!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL at this one! Great job!


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Love the cracks and age!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful looking tombstone. I like the name too!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

lmao


----------



## OlliausHamm (Jul 26, 2012)

wow i like !


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

my favorite so far.  Love it! 

p.s.- I agree w/ RoxyBlue.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I showed this to DH and we both had a laugh! Really well-made too! Not too goofy.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL! Funny stuff Kevin. Nice looking too!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love the stone! Hey that's my middle name!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Brilliant! I like the details and the epitaph is a lot of fun!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Kevin - nice work


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Fan-bloody-tastic!!!!!!! Love when people can throw some well placed humour in.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hilarious, the stone itself is great too


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks, guys! Its great to hear all the good feedback. This one is my new favorite and I'm sure its gonna get some laughs.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Love that!


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

LMAO! Love the name and the silhouette - good job


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Too funny. Good idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a good one..... I'll definitely borrow that idea!


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Ahaha, puns make my heart happy


----------

